# First band set [emoji51]



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Give it to me straight...how bad does it look. Its for OTT so the knots should be on the outside of the pouch right?























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Not bad for your first set
And yes knot and fold to the outside.

Another suggestion when placing your wrap leave about an 1/8-1/4 inch between the wrap and pouch it will help to ensure its not to tight against the pouch causing friction when you release the clamps
Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I have officially learned the hard way to make them longer than I need haha! Oh well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Facewizard13 said:


> I have officially learned the hard way to make them longer than I need haha! Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They'll work as is just fine. We were all just starting at some point

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Im so glad I decided to make the band sets myself instead of the pre-made ones. Even after supplies its loads cheaper

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They look great


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I think that they look fine, you can put the knots where you want. Yours don't look like they're to tight, smashed into, or deforming the pouch. Some people put the knots on the inside, so they don't scratch their cheek on the way by.

Because every roll of band is a bit different, especially on the real thin stuff, I check the elongation factor first, so that I can maximize the amount of band needed. Some Theraband might give you a 3.5, where others will give you 7 or 8 and you can't truly determine the active band length until you've stretched it to the max to see what the band is doing. You just take a thin section, place a couple of marks on it measured out to... I either use exactly 1/2" or full inch marks, then I clamp one marked line side into my plastic jawed vice, lining the first mark up exactly on the edge of the the jaws, stretch it out until it stops, and measure the exact elongation factor from the vice - to your second marked line and do the math. This way, your insuring exactly how long your bands can be without being overstretched. Some people just measure from line to line, but because the lines stretch out also, I measure from the vice, where the first line started, to the outside of the other line. This way, I maximize the power that I can achieve from each roll of latex. Some people drop back a number or 2 to get longer band life out of it when they do their math, but the choice is yours


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I think that they look fine, you can put the knots where you want. Yours don't look like they're to tight, smashed into, or deforming the pouch. Some people put the knots on the inside, so they don't scratch their cheek on the way by.
> 
> Because every roll of band is a bit different, especially on the real thin stuff, I check the elongation factor first, so that I can maximize the amount of band needed. Some Theraband might give you a 3.5, where others will give you 7 or 8 and you can't truly determine the active band length until you've stretched it to the max to see what the band is doing. You just take a thin section, place a couple of marks on it measured out to... I either use exactly 1/2" or full inch marks, then I clamp one marked line side into my plastic jawed vice, lining the first mark up exactly on the edge of the the jaws, stretch it out until it stops, and measure the exact elongation factor from the vice - to your second marked line and do the math. This way, your insuring exactly how long your bands can be without being overstretched. Some people just measure from line to line, but because the lines stretch out also, I measure from the vice, where the first line started, to the outside of the other line. This way, I maximize the power that I can achieve from each roll of latex. Some people drop back a number or 2 to get longer band life out of it when they do their math, but the choice is yours


Its not always 5 times the length? Each one has its own elongation factor? Aww man....I have so much to learn lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey those look better than mine! The thing about this hobby is you can make it as complicated or as simple as your personality dictates. Don't get to thinking it's some sort of grand design when it could be as simple as a forked stick and some rubber. Your choice, some guys like it complex, some simple. That's what makes it interesting to all of us. Relax enjoy the journey!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks really good for first bandset! What you have done is how I fold my bands for TTF setup. It can still be used for OTT but I like to make sure that the bands form a V or trough from the forks to the pouch.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

They look great, but like Samurai said, those are typically how you would tie for TTF. But also like others have said, it will most likely work fine and no need to change anything if they work for you. I just find tying TTF bands a bit more fiddly, so I stick with the traditional OTT tying method.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> They look great, but like Samurai said, those are typically how you would tie for TTF. But also like others have said, it will most likely work fine and no need to change anything if they work for you. I just find tying TTF bands a bit more fiddly, so I stick with the traditional OTT tying method.


Yeah so I had watched a video on TTF band sets and assumed it was the same for OTT.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Facewizard13 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > They look great, but like Samurai said, those are typically how you would tie for TTF. But also like others have said, it will most likely work fine and no need to change anything if they work for you. I just find tying TTF bands a bit more fiddly, so I stick with the traditional OTT tying method.
> ...


The good news is that folding for OTT is even easier.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Facewizard13 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > They look great, but like Samurai said, those are typically how you would tie for TTF. But also like others have said, it will most likely work fine and no need to change anything if they work for you. I just find tying TTF bands a bit more fiddly, so I stick with the traditional OTT tying method.
> ...


Plenty of OTT videos. Much easier. Give it a try and see what you like best. Then use that and stop looking! :rofl:


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Facewizard here's a simplification for you. Band elasticity percentages don't matter unless you're hunting and want to get maximum speed and power out of those bands. If you're shooting at a target from 10 to 12 meters cut your bands so that you have a flat trajectory at that distance. Cut them an inch longer than you think you should. You can always retie them shorter but you don't need to have a 250 ft per second projectile hitting a spinner from 10 meters. A light draw weight will help improve your accuracy a lot.

Cheers


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Facewizard here's a simplification for you. Band elasticity percentages don't matter unless you're hunting and want to get maximum speed and power out of those bands. If you're shooting at a target from 10 to 12 meters cut your bands so that you have a flat trajectory at that distance. Cut them an inch longer than you think you should. You can always retie them shorter but you don't need to have a 250 ft per second projectile hitting a spinner from 10 meters. A light draw weight will help improve your accuracy a lot.
> Cheers


It does matter Vince, especially on the light .4 latex. It gives you a light draw weight but will break if it's overstretched. There's a big difference between tubes an bands. If a band is rated at over 650% stretch and you cut it for 500, you will be cutting it a second time because you will be able to throw the ammo faster then the slingshot can lob it. I've got some that stretches to 700 - 725 and if you add an inch, your adding over 7" stretched 
Just my thoughts on it. I add a couple inches to Theraband and maybe 1/4" to 1/2" max to my 
Sumeike .4


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I definitely take your point Reed, but my point was to under stress the Bands around 400 to 450 percent. I definitely have no experience with bands under .6 thickness so you would definitely know better on that. I guess I was just talking about making it fast enough for target shooting without having it have to be as fast as you can get the ammo to go.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks good.

Have fun.
Take notes on personal preferences.
Watch videos and read what others have done with a grain of salt.

I do much of what has been mentiined by others... knots and tails on the outside, a bit of space between knot and pouch, V/troughs for OTT, cut bands long and tune them after testing, match bands to ammo weight, match ammo and bands to desired purpose (for me it's light and easy plinking),make my own sets for fun and less expenses.

I don't sweat the small stuff and particulars... I enjoy them.

Some folks prefer to wing it. Some love a detailed plan... we all love answering questions and slingshots... and we all have to learn our way as we go.

Carry on now!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Good job! Lot better than my first band set.

Rich


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Look great to me! Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## JimmyMac (Jan 17, 2021)

Heck yeah!

I learned a lot reading your comments and questions, too. Thanks.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMac (Jan 17, 2021)

My first band cut and tie broke this morning. 
I cut and tied them last night before I read this thread and suspected I would be in trouble. ..i was correct. 
11 shots.

Notes:
1. I tied the pouch too tight and close.

2. I need a rotary cutter.

3. Don't do fiddly stuff at 2am.

4. Hindsight is 20/20. 









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

JimmyMac said:


> My first band cut and tie broke this morning.
> I cut and tied them last night before I read this thread and suspected I would be in trouble. ..i was correct.
> 11 shots.
> 
> ...


Definitely get a rotary cutter. They're surprisingly sharp so they're good for cutting anything under tension

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

